# Sometimes our decisions come back to haunt us......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Eeeeeeerie.... go get 'em, bruddah! :ss

Mulder called.... said he believed in you. :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

*THREAD JACK REAL QUICK, APOLOGIES). what is a DC#? like a tracking #?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> *THREAD JACK REAL QUICK, APOLOGIES). what is a DC#? like a tracking #?


Delivery Confirmation # It's a way to track through USPS.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> *THREAD JACK REAL QUICK, APOLOGIES). what is a DC#? like a tracking #?


Delivery Confirmation # for US Postal Service. Doesn't "track" an items progress in shipment as well as a UPS "tracking number", but still shows an item has been shipped and will notate when it has arrived as well.

JWR


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Delivery Confirmation # It's a way to track through USPS.


ok, apparently you type two seconds faster than I do. :r

JWR


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ahhhh ok thanks guys!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice Tony! Go, get em.!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That looks very scary.........:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

so then can this be looked at by anyone? like can anyone look that up and find out where its going?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn, that pic is haunting me!  

Give em hell Tony! :gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HAhahaha...that is awesome! go get em!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

A's all the way for that set up of a Bomb delivery:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Perhaps Tony has had too many xray doses lately? :r I think he is going mad.:ss


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Someones about to get hurt. :hn


.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Rob Zombie called, and he wants the end to his Halloween movie back... :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

man I hope you are sending some therapy with that bomb... that pic is scary!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just pooped a little bit


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Newcigarz...where did you find a picture of my boss?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome pic.....go gettem:mn:mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Didn't post on this yesterday even though I read the thread, but after a series of nightmares involving "Negative Man" chasing me and forcing me to place bids on the devil site, I thought I'd say "disturbing ... very, very disturbing."


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Boy.. I was not kidding when I said the guy in the OP was scary looking. This guy ate my mailbox then infected my computer. This was no bomb. This is a VIRUS!

Tony hit me hard today with some excellent smokes that really mean alot to me. I had passed on Dave's Clear Havana sale recently because of my spending habits the last few months. Tony would have nothing of it, so he shared a pair of these Clear Havanas along with some great looking smokes with his ole buddy Ji.

Tony... Thank you so much. Your bombs really hit home.

Ji


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> Boy.. I was not kidding when I said the guy in the OP was scary looking.


Hey I resemble that remark! :r:r:r

Enjoy those old smokes! make sure you check out the cello when you unwrap them. Yellow Baby! :ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I just pooped a little bit


:tpd::r:r:r:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I can see how dark they are now just in the photos. I'm thinking of lighting one of these up tonight with a glass of Balvenie at the Pool Hall, but I wonder if they need a little rest from the short trip from Connecticut? I mean they've been resting for 50+ years now right?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> I mean they've been resting for 50+ years now right?


I went into my B&M with one of these and No one could believe how old they
were. The cigar smoked like a charm and was awesome- Just they came off the shelf! I hope you have a similar experience! :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I'm taking one with me tonight to light up after I get some grub in my stomach. Taking along an Oficios as well if I get around to smoking it. Tonight is a night of smoking cigars that Tony likes.

I have to wait til tomorrow, maybe longer depending on if CS will let me hit your RG, but it's on it's way for sure!

Thanks again Tony!

Ji


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I did indeed smoke the Robert Burns Panatela last night. What an enjoyable experience. I used the pre punched hole in the cigar. The cigar burned flawlessly. I tasted very clean tobacco/creamy flavors. This thing still packs a bit of a punch. I found myself sweating a little towards the nub!

Tony, thanks again for a sublime experience.

Ji


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> I did indeed smoke the Robert Burns Panatela last night. What an enjoyable experience. I used the pre punched hole in the cigar. The cigar burned flawlessly. I tasted very clean tobacco/creamy flavors. This thing still packs a bit of a punch. I found myself sweating a little towards the nub!
> 
> Tony, thanks again for a sublime experience.
> 
> Ji


Awesome! You're welcome Ji! :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

khubli said:


> I did indeed smoke the Robert Burns Panatela last night. What an enjoyable experience. I used the pre punched hole in the cigar. The cigar burned flawlessly. I tasted very clean tobacco/creamy flavors. This thing still packs a bit of a punch. I found myself sweating a little towards the nub!
> 
> Tony, thanks again for a sublime experience.
> 
> Ji


Great hit Tony, I really enjoyed the Burns Panatela. Amazing a smoke can retain is flavor and punch after 50+ years!


----------

